
Show HN: Singlespotify – Create Spotify playlists based on one artist - kabirvirji
https://github.com/kabirvirji/singlespotify
======
emodendroket
Isn't this exactly what the radio feature does?

~~~
abiox
i thought the radio feature played a fixed set of five random songs over and
over and over.

~~~
emodendroket
Well, that will happen if you pick an artist that is somewhat obscure, to be
sure.

------
gwicke
I wrote a fairly similar library that additionally uses data from last.fm and
pandora, and supports compiling by track similarity as well:
[https://github.com/gwicke/compilation](https://github.com/gwicke/compilation)

I'm using it to power the auto-playlist feature in my fork of
[https://github.com/andrewrk/groovebasin](https://github.com/andrewrk/groovebasin),
a node music player.

------
qrv3w
I also wrote something like this! Mine is in Python rather than Node and it
allows you to download mp3s of the songs:
[https://github.com/schollz/playlistfromsong](https://github.com/schollz/playlistfromsong)

------
WalterGR
Having never used Spotify, what is this doing that is notable?

------
joelrunyon
So...pandora?

------
fiatjaf
Why is this named "Npm"?

~~~
morsch
It isn't, it's called _singlespotify_. I think the submitter was thrown off
since it's installed using npm.

~~~
Kiro
The submitter is the creator.

------
finnn
[https://github.com/kabirvirji/singlespotify/commits/master](https://github.com/kabirvirji/singlespotify/commits/master)
thoes are some high quality, descriptive commit messages

~~~
skrebbel
almost as if it's a fun hobby project!

